# Sticky  Size matters



## Snowbody

Was just thinking that sometimes I see an outfit (and even better, one on sale) that I think would look perfect on one of our members fluffs, but I don't know their sizes. So I was just thinking it might be nice to give our dog's sizes, just in case some auntie wants to spoil someone for a birthday or some other reason. It's a good reference thread to go back to.
I'll go first. 

*Dog's Name:* Tyler
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small (sometimes XS)
*Neck:* 8.5"
*Length:* 8.5-9.0"
*Chest*: 12"
*Weight:* 5.3


----------



## mom2bijou

Sue what a great idea! Most women don't want to give out their own measurements, but we are only talking about our dogs so I think this thread will get lots of feedback! 

*Dog's Name:* Benny
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small or Medium
*Neck:* 9.5"
*Length:* 12.5"
*Chest*: 14"
*Weight:* 7 lbs

*Dog's Name:* Emma
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small 
*Neck:* 9"
*Length:* 12"
*Chest*: 12.5"
*Weight:* 6 lbs


----------



## majik921

I actually have two little outfits that don't fit Bernie and I'd love to find a malt to send them too! This is an awesome thread! 

I need someone who always wears XS and is about 3lbs.


----------



## Snowbody

majik921 said:


> I actually have two little outfits that don't fit Bernie and I'd love to find a malt to send them too! This is an awesome thread!
> 
> I need someone who always wears XS and is about 3lbs.


Great. That's the kind of thing I was thinking about too with our growing pups. So what are Bernie's vital statistics too?


----------



## Sandcastles

Great thread, Sue.


----------



## Orla

*Dog's Name:* Milo
*Still growing or full grown*: Full grown
*Clothes Size*: X-small or small
*Neck*: 8.5 inches
*Length*: 9.5 inches
*Chest*: 12.5 inches
*Weight*: 5.5lbs


Great idea!
I have some clothes that I bought when Milo was a puppy but he never got big enough for them - now I can see if theres a fluff that they will fit!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

*Dogs name: *Matilda
*Still growing or full grown: *full grown
*Clothes size: *small, med
*Neck: *91/2, 
*Length: *11
*Chest: *15
*Weight: *9.4


*Dogs name: *B&B
*Still growing or full grown: *full grown
*Clothes size:* med
*Neck:* 11
*Chest: *161/2
*Length:* 13
*Weight: *11.6


----------



## Cosy

*Dogs name: *Cosy
*Still growing or full grown: *full grown
*Clothes size:* usually XS, sometimes S
*Neck:* 7
*Chest: *10-11
*Length:* 7.5
*Weight: *almost 4lbs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And I have many of the fluffs' sizes from the Secret Santa questionnaires. I have 4 years worth of questionnaires so can usually find the sizes of _most_ of the active members.

Here are my girls' sizes:

*LACIE:*
Neck = 10"
Chest = 14.5"
Length = 10"
Weight: = 6 lbs.
Most Clothes - Size S
Full Grown

*TILLY:*
Neck = 9 1/2"
Chest = 15 1/2"
Length = 12"
Weight = 11 lbs.
And she has very long legs
Most Clothes - Size S (but sometimes a M if the outfit runs small)
Full Grown

*SECRET:*
Neck = 7 1/2"
Chest = 11 1/2"
Length = 8 1/2"
Weight = almost 4 lbs.
Most Clothes - Size XS (but sometimes she's better in an XXS)
Full Grown


----------



## njdrake

Great idea Susan!

*Dog's Name:* Zoey
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small (in some things XS)
*Neck:* 9"
*Length:* 9"
*Chest*: 12"
*Weight:* 5 pounds

*Dog's Name:* Tess
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small 
*Neck:* 9"
*Length:* 9"
*Chest*: 13"
*Weight:* 6 pounds

*Dog's Name:* Emy
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* XS and in some things XXS
*Neck:* 7"
*Length:* 7.5"
*Chest*: 10 1/2"
*Weight:* 3 pounds


----------



## LizziesMom

When will a maltese be full grown? Lizzie almost ten months old. Will she grow any more?


----------



## Snowbody

LizziesMom said:


> When will a maltese be full grown? Lizzie almost ten months old. Will she grow any more?


I'm not a great source but I think it's at about one year of age. I know for Tyler that's about when he was done -- height, length and filled out more than as a pup. If I'm wrong, someone chime in


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lacie filled out at 18 months.


----------



## Snowbody

Lacie's Mom said:


> Lacie filled out at 18 months.


:w00t:I hope Tyler's at the end of his growth cycle. He's the perfect size for me. I better get the treadmill out. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody

Bump


----------



## Katkoota

Great idea Sue  I will have to get back to it later though  I wanna weigh the malts to get the most recent weight. 

Their clothes and outfits are always a size small though.

Kat


----------



## mary-anderson

Susan you rock...this is a woderful idea!!


*Dog's Name:* Liberty
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Medium
*Neck:* 10"
*Length:*13"
*Chest*: 16"
*Weight:* 8 pounds

*Dog's Name:* Chloe
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* small/medium
*Neck:* 9"
*Length:* 11.2"
*Chest*: 15"
*Weight:* 7.5 pounds 

*Dog's Name:* Alvin
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* med/large
*Neck:* 13"
*Length:* 13"
*Chest*: 18"
*Weight:* 12 pounds


----------



## The A Team

*I'm embarrassed at how big my chubby Archie is....
It looks like Ava and Emy are just about the same size!!! cool!!!

Dog's Name:* Archie
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Medium ?
*Neck:* 12 - 13"
*Length:* 12
*Chest*: 16 - 17"
*Weight:* 10 1/2 pounds

*Dog's Name:* Abbey
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small
*Neck:* 10"
*Length:* 10"
*Chest*: 14 1/2"
*Weight:* 7 pounds

*Dog's Name:* Ava
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* XS and in some things XXS
*Neck:* 7"
*Length:* 6 1/2 - 7"
*Chest*: 10"
*Weight:* 3 pounds

*Dog's Name:* Tinker
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small
*Neck:* 8"
*Length:* 9"
*Chest*: 13"
*Weight:* 5 1/2 pounds


----------



## Johita

*Dog's Name:* Aolani
*Still growing or full grown*: Full grown
*Clothes Size*: Small though sometimes xsmall
*Neck*: 8 inches
*Length*: 9.5 inches
*Chest*: 13 inches
*Weight*: 6 lbs


----------



## revakb2

Thanks of thinking of this, Sue. I get back with measurements, but I have clothes that no longer fit, and would love to send them to someone.


----------



## Snowbody

To those who worry like Pat about their Malt's self indulgence  at least I'm not asking for our weights and ages. :HistericalSmiley: You know I wouldn't touch that subject with a ten foot pole or a one foot maltese
Come on - for those Secret Santa-ers you already wrote this info out in your form and probably saved it to send it to Lynn.


----------



## Snowbody

Bump


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I'm terrible at measuring. My measurements are always different every time but here is what I submitted for Secret Santa 2010.

*Dog's Name:* Hunter
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small or Medium (if it runs really small)
*Neck:* 10.5 - 11"
*Length:* 12.5" (collar to beginning of tail)
*Chest*: 16 - 17"
*Weight:* between 9 and 10 pounds

Lynn, I don't think Hunter and Archie's measurements are that different. Archie has a little more meat on his bones but Hunter did just lose a pound in the last year. He was 10-11 last year.


----------



## jenniferhope423

Dog's Name: Sophia
Still growing or full grown: Full grown
Clothes Size: XS or Small
Neck: 8 inches
Length: 9 inches
Chest: 12 inches
Weight: 4 pounds

Dog's Name: Bailey
Still growing or full grown: Full grown
Clothes Size: Medium or Large
Neck: 13 inches
Length: 14 inches
Chest: 19 inches
Weight: 15 pounds


----------



## Luna'sMom

*Dog's Name:* Luna
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small or size 3 - generally
*Neck:* 26 cm (10.2")
*Length:* 26 cm (10.2")
*Chest*: 34.5 cm (13.6")
*Weight:* 3.2 kg (6.5 lbs)

This is what I sent in to Secret Santa 2010 :thumbsup:


----------



## roxy1234

Lacie's Mom said:


> And I have many of the fluffs' sizes from the Secret Santa questionnaires. I have 4 years worth of questionnaires so can usually find the sizes of _most_ of the active members.
> 
> Here are my girls' sizes:
> 
> *LACIE:*
> Neck = 10"
> Chest = 14.5"
> Length = 10"
> Weight: = 6 lbs.
> Most Clothes - Size S
> Full Grown
> 
> *TILLY:*
> Neck = 9 1/2"
> Chest = 15 1/2"
> Length = 12"
> Weight = 11 lbs.
> And she has very long legs
> Most Clothes - Size S (but sometimes a M if the outfit runs small)
> Full Grown
> 
> *SECRET:*
> Neck = 7 1/2"
> Chest = 11 1/2"
> Length = 8 1/2"
> Weight = almost 4 lbs.
> Most Clothes - Size XS (but sometimes she's better in an XXS)
> Full Grown


Hi i am new to this forum, i was wondering if you can remember what weight Emy was at 20 weeks as my Bella only weighs 2 pounds, i thought she would have put more weight on by now, she is really health and energetic but i still worry that she is so small, my other two girls both weigh 7 1/2 pounds each.

thanks for your help

mandy


----------



## Bailey&Me

Here is Bailey's info:


Neck: 10.5 - 11
Chest:	15
Length:	16 from collar to tail (he wears shirts that are 14 inches in length)
Weight	11.5 pounds
Normal Clothing Size:	Small or Medium, depending on the brand


----------



## Snowbody

roxy1234 said:


> Hi i am new to this forum, i was wondering if you can remember what weight Emy was at 20 weeks as my Bella only weighs 2 pounds, i thought she would have put more weight on by now, she is really health and energetic but i still worry that she is so small, my other two girls both weigh 7 1/2 pounds each.
> 
> thanks for your help
> 
> mandy


Mandy - can you put this in a different forum. I don't think it will necessarily be seen here. Maybe under Maltese health. I don't have the answer or I'd chime in. OOPS, JUST SAW YOU DID THIS ALREADY.


----------



## Katkoota

Ok I took the malts to the near by vet clinic to get their recent weight since their own digital scale isn't working. Last time I took their weight was last June. Both were 8.8 lb

I also just remeasured them.

*Dog's Name:* Snowy
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small
*Neck:* 10"
*Length:* 12"
*Chest:* 15"
*Weight:* 9 lb
*Height:* 8"

*Dog's Name:* Crystal
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small 
*Neck:* 10"
*Length:* 11"
*Chest:* 16"
*Weight:* 9.7 lb
*Height:* 8"

Okay, I know that* height* (measurement from floor to the dog's top shoulder) wasn't in the original list, but I just remeasured that too since I often get question about their sizes. I guess I will always use the above answers. 


Just for fun 
A Snapshot of the scale result to their weight at the vets (Note: kg is used here as the weight measurement)


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzel is 9 months old & I don't know what he weighs! I guess I am not compulsive after-all! I will enter it once I can get him weighed. He was 2 kilos at his neuter but he has filled out since then. I think he isn't growing except for weight now.
Neck: 7.4 inches
Girth: 11.8 inches
length: 11.8 inches---yes, both the same!
I would say he is a small depending on the company.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*Rocky*
*full grown*
*XS most of the time*
*Neck 8.5*
*Length: 10 inches*
*Chest: 12.4*
*Weight: 5.2*
*height: 10 inches*

*This all taken while he's moving in circles to kiss me! So approximate :HistericalSmiley:*


----------



## socalyte

I don't have a name yet for the little fluff ball I'll be flying to Florida to pick up Dec 3. I think I'll see what name she looks like when I do. 

She is currently 2 lbs 4 oz, from a very reputable show breeder. She will be about 24 weeks when I pick her up. I can't wait!


----------



## Snowbody

socalyte said:


> I don't have a name yet for the little fluff ball I'll be flying to Florida to pick up Dec 3. I think I'll see what name she looks like when I do.
> 
> She is currently 2 lbs 4 oz, from a very reputable show breeder. She will be about 24 weeks when I pick her up. I can't wait!


You'll have to call her Cute, Adorable, or Beautiful obviously since that's what she looks like. What a little doll. When was this picture taken? She looks younger than 6 months but I could be wrong. you must be so excited. :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I think she's stunning! If you need help with names we can all give you suggestions. May get too confusing for you, but so fun for us.:HistericalSmiley:



socalyte said:


> I don't have a name yet for the little fluff ball I'll be flying to Florida to pick up Dec 3. I think I'll see what name she looks like when I do.
> 
> She is currently 2 lbs 4 oz, from a very reputable show breeder. She will be about 24 weeks when I pick her up. I can't wait!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Susan, Rocky and Tyler are almost exact in everything! Maybe they're twins!:wub:



Snowbody said:


> Was just thinking that sometimes I see an outfit (and even better, one on sale) that I think would look perfect on one of our members fluffs, but I don't know their sizes. So I was just thinking it might be nice to give our dog's sizes, just in case some auntie wants to spoil someone for a birthday or some other reason. It's a good reference thread to go back to.
> I'll go first.
> 
> *Dog's Name:* Tyler
> *Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
> *Clothes Size:* Small (sometimes XS)
> *Neck:* 8.5"
> *Length:* 8.5-9.0"
> *Chest*: 12"
> *Weight:* 5.3


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Pat, I didn't realize Ava was so tiny....how cute! :wub:I knew she was smaller than your others, but didn't know that much smaller. Now I feel like Rocky is worthy of his name!:HistericalSmiley:



The A Team said:


> *I'm embarrassed at how big my chubby Archie is....*
> *It looks like Ava and Emy are just about the same size!!! cool!!!*
> 
> *Dog's Name:* Archie
> *Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
> *Clothes Size:* Medium ?
> *Neck:* 12 - 13"
> *Length:* 12
> *Chest*: 16 - 17"
> *Weight:* 10 1/2 pounds
> 
> *Dog's Name:* Abbey
> *Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
> *Clothes Size:* Small
> *Neck:* 10"
> *Length:* 10"
> *Chest*: 14 1/2"
> *Weight:* 7 pounds
> 
> *Dog's Name:* Ava
> *Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
> *Clothes Size:* XS and in some things XXS
> *Neck:* 7"
> *Length:* 6 1/2 - 7"
> *Chest*: 10"
> *Weight:* 3 pounds
> 
> *Dog's Name:* Tinker
> *Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
> *Clothes Size:* Small
> *Neck:* 8"
> *Length:* 9"
> *Chest*: 13"
> *Weight:* 5 1/2 pounds


----------



## joanastancu

:::chiliuchess sizes are:
neck : 9"
chest:14"
length:12"
height:8"
weight:8 pounds and 3 oz


----------



## joanastancu

Duchess wears size S most of the time .


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I'm thinking you can guess when I read the subject line Size Matters, what I was thinking of! :HistericalSmiley: Not that I know anything about that.:blush:



Snowbody said:


> Was just thinking that sometimes I see an outfit (and even better, one on sale) that I think would look perfect on one of our members fluffs, but I don't know their sizes. So I was just thinking it might be nice to give our dog's sizes, just in case some auntie wants to spoil someone for a birthday or some other reason. It's a good reference thread to go back to.
> I'll go first.
> 
> *Dog's Name:* Tyler
> *Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
> *Clothes Size:* Small (sometimes XS)
> *Neck:* 8.5"
> *Length:* 8.5-9.0"
> *Chest*: 12"
> *Weight:* 5.3


----------



## Rocky's Mom

This is a great idea Sue...thanks for thinking of it. With clothes being so expensive and us being so nuts (in a good way ofcourse) trading clothes would be super. I can send pup clothes to our little guys that don't fit Rocky anymore.:chili:



Snowbody said:


> Great. That's the kind of thing I was thinking about too with our growing pups. So what are Bernie's vital statistics too?


----------



## Snowbody

Rocky's Mom said:


> Susan, Rocky and Tyler are almost exact in everything! Maybe they're twins!:wub:


Ouch :new_shocked: - I hope theiy're not twins since Rocky was just a year old and Tyler will be two in February. :w00t: That poor mommy would be a hurtin' pup for sure. :HistericalSmiley: But as far as size and looks - they are very similar and could be twins if not for birthin'. They're both so handsome.


Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm thinking you can guess when I read the subject line Size Matters, what I was thinking of! :HistericalSmiley: Not that I know anything about that.:blush:


Hey, I had to figure out some way to get people's attention.  Glad you like the real intention of the thread...sharing


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Yes, I agree very handsome boys. My granddaughters will wear the same color as me and say, look grandma, we're twins!
I got your drift right away....shhhhh.:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Ouch :new_shocked: - I hope theiy're not twins since Rocky was just a year old and Tyler will be two in February. :w00t: That poor mommy would be a hurtin' pup for sure. :HistericalSmiley: But as far as size and looks - they are very similar and could be twins if not for birthin'. They're both so handsome.
> 
> Hey, I had to figure out some way to get people's attention.  Glad you like the real intention of the thread...sharing


----------



## socalyte

I would LOVE name suggestions! My last little girl was Dolly, who is now at the Rainbow Bridge. We have another older girl named Tiffany, who is decidedly my hubby's dog! 

I believe that picture was taken less than a month ago, but I can't be positive. She is a cutie, isn't she? I'll put up pics when I get her home. 

I have a countdown clock on my computer for when I get to pick her up LOL. less than nine days now!


----------



## Snowbody

socalyte said:


> I would LOVE name suggestions! My last little girl was Dolly, who is now at the Rainbow Bridge. We have another older girl named Tiffany, who is decidedly my hubby's dog!
> 
> I believe that picture was taken less than a month ago, but I can't be positive. She is a cutie, isn't she? I'll put up pics when I get her home.
> 
> I have a countdown clock on my computer for when I get to pick her up LOL. less than nine days now!


Jackie - why don't you post in the Introduce yourself part of the forum and ask for name suggestions there so we don't go too far afield here Welcome!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

I thought I posted Bailey's measurements here already but not sure...so here they are again: 

Neck: 10.5 - 11
Chest: 15
Length: He is 15.5-16 inches from collar to tail - very long! (he wears shirts that are 14 inches in length)
Weight 11.5 pounds
Normal Clothing Size: Small or Medium, depending on the brand


----------



## Snowbody

Bump for those who missed this


----------



## Canada

Snowbody said:


> Bump for those who missed this


Thanks for reminding me, Susan. 
This was a great idea of yours.

I will quickly type the girls' measurements while they are unaware and playing.

*Dog's Name:* PARIS
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown, allthough needs to fill out.
*Clothes Size:* Can very depending on make. Small or Medium
*Neck:* 10"
*Length:* 13" She is long bodied.
*Chest*: 13.5"
*Weight:* 7 pounds exactly. 
Needs to gain weight, she is 1 year and 4mos old but still "lanky"

*Dog's Name:* Coco
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown and very fluffy!
*Clothes Size:* Varies. Usually a small.
*Neck:* 10" 
*Length:* 12"
*Chest*: 13"
*Weight:* 6.8 pounds currently. Prob be 7 eventually.

*Dog's Name:* Tucker
*Still growing or full grown:* Is only 12 weeks old!
Currently Tucker could shop in the squirrel department.
He should be between 4.5 and 5 pounds when grown.
His vet record shows 1 lb 14 oz at 10 weeks.


----------



## mysugarbears

I don't remember reading this thread, if i did not sure why i didn't post


*Dog's Name:* Chloe
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small (sometimes Medium)
*Neck:* 9"
*Length:* 11-11 1/2"
*Chest*: 14"
*Weight:* 6.5

*Dog's Name:* Noelle
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small (sometimes XS)
*Neck:* 8"
*Length:* 11"
*Chest*: 12"
*Weight:* 5.6

*Dog's Name:* Reese
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* Small (sometimes Medium)
*Neck:* 9"
*Length:* 11-11 1/2"
*Chest*: 14"
*Weight:* 7

It's so funny that Chloe and Reese's measurements are the same, they can share shirts and sweaters which is even better.


----------



## Orla

Orla said:


> *Dog's Name:* Milo
> *Still growing or full grown*: Full grown
> *Clothes Size*: X-small or small
> *Neck*: 8.5 inches
> *Length*: 9.5 inches
> *Chest*: 12.5 inches
> *Weight*: 5.5lbs


He's gained some weight :blush:

6.2lbs now!


----------



## yeagerbum

I'm excited to say that Yeager got his first piece of clothing today  
I can't find where my measuring tape is, so I improvised with my iPhone earphones and a ruler  

Yeager's _approximate_ measurements are:

Dog's Name: Yeager
Still growing or full grown: Full grown
Clothes Size: Small or Medium
Neck: 8.5"
Length: 12"
Chest: 12"
Weight: 7 lbs


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Sarah...Did Yeager have recent weight gain? That is a good weight that I would like to see Rocky at..he feels too thin to me, but the Vet says he's ok. I am trying to "fatten" him up to six or seven pounds. :HistericalSmiley:



yeagerbum said:


> I'm excited to say that Yeager got his first piece of clothing today
> I can't find where my measuring tape is, so I improvised with my iPhone earphones and a ruler
> 
> Yeager's _approximate_ measurements are:
> 
> Dog's Name: Yeager
> Still growing or full grown: Full grown
> Clothes Size: Small or Medium
> Neck: 8.5"
> Length: 12"
> Chest: 12"
> Weight: 7 lbs


----------



## yeagerbum

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sarah...Did Yeager have recent weight gain? That is a good weight that I would like to see Rocky at..he feels too thin to me, but the Vet says he's ok. I am trying to "fatten" him up to six or seven pounds. :HistericalSmiley:



Yes..he definitely did!! We've been going out less due to the rain, and he also got more treats for the holidays :w00t:

Rocky's frame seems to be smaller than Yeager's, from the measurements, and Yeager was 6 lbs last summer. I tried to "fatten" Yeager up before too :HistericalSmiley: My biggest worry when he was a baby was that he'd be too weak since he just didn't eat that much! I always thought he needed to be stronger to effectively fend himself against the other dogs at the park :innocent:


----------



## aprilb

*Rose & Lily's measurements...*

Sue, I'm sorry it has taken me so long to do this. It is a great idea!!! Thank you.:wub:

 *Still growing or full grown:* Rose and Lily both full grown
*Clothes Size:* Rose(XS-S), Lily(XXS-XS) 
*Length:* Rose( 10") Lily(9")
*Chest*: Rose(11.5") Lily(11")
*Weight:* Rose(4.8) Lily(4.0)
*Neck:* Rose (7.5") Lily( 7")


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i thought i did this .... 

dolce : FULL GROWN 
length : about 9 
neck :about 6 
chest :about 9 1/2
weight :about 4.5 

he wears xs and small , but the small is a bit on the bigger side.. things with leg holes need to be xs cause he comes out of them .lol


----------



## socalyte

I guess I should update now that I have all the stats for Cozette:

Cozette: Still growing
length : about 8-8 1/2"
neck :about 6 
chest :about 8
weight :about 2.5 now
size: xxs to xs


----------



## yeagerbum

Question: 
When you measure the dog, do you measure the fur as well?? Yeager has about 2 inches of fur right now, so if I included his fur then the measurements would be:

Length: still 12"
Chest: 14" instead of 12"
Neck: 10" instead of 8"

So if I order clothes for him online I should go with the larger size if I don't want the clothes to be tight against his skin and making his fur puff out from the arms of the shirts lol?


----------



## Snowbody

yeagerbum said:


> Question:
> When you measure the dog, do you measure the fur as well?? Yeager has about 2 inches of fur right now, so if I included his fur then the measurements would be:
> 
> Length: still 12"
> Chest: 14" instead of 12"
> Neck: 10" instead of 8"
> 
> So if I order clothes for him online I should go with the larger size if I don't want the clothes to be tight against his skin and making his fur puff out from the arms of the shirts lol?


Sarah - I kind of do a mix -- not as wide as if I get all the volume of his hair but not skin tight so that the hair will make him too big to fit into things. Didn't put that well but I think you know what I mean. One thing is that not all sizes and manufacturers are created equal. Some are roomier; some are tights. I err on the side of things being a little big. So what size do you go with and how much does Yeager weigh?


----------



## yeagerbum

Snowbody said:


> Sarah - I kind of do a mix -- not as wide as if I get all the volume of his hair but not skin tight so that the hair will make him too big to fit into things. Didn't put that well but I think you know what I mean. One thing is that not all sizes and manufacturers are created equal. Some are roomier; some are tights. I err on the side of things being a little big. So what size do you go with and how much does Yeager weigh?


Thanks Sue! I know exactly what you mean  One of the websites that I was looking at is Barkin Dog Clothes with this sizing chart:

Toy-Neck 8-11 Inches, Chest 12-14,Length 9.
Small-Neck 10-13 inches, Chest 14-17,Length 12.

I think I will go with the Small to be safe. Yeager is between 6.5 and 7 lbs, and has to get size Medium at PetSmart.


----------



## Snowbody

BUMP - just figured we have some new members in the past few months and new Malts added to families so maybe they'd like to enter their fluff's sizes.


----------



## LJSquishy

*London & Preston*

*Dog's Name:* *Preston, Male*
*Still growing or full grown:* *Full Grown*
*Clothes Size:* *Small - Medium (Chest measurement most important)*
*Neck:* *9"*
*Length:* *10"*
*Chest*: *14.5"*
*Weight:* *7.5 lbs*

*Dog's Name: London, Female*
*Still growing or full grown: Full Grown*
*Clothes Size: Small - Medium (Chest measurement most important)*
*Neck: 8.5"*
*Length: 10.5"*
*Chest: 14.5"*
*Weight: 7.5 lbs*

*I can't believe I missed this thread! This is a great idea! :happy:*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dolce is not 4.5 like i had thought .. lol he is 3.9 lbs and fits into xs and s


----------



## The A Team

These measurements may need to be updated periodically.

Abbey and Archie were 5 & 7 lbs for a few *years*....then as they matured, they both put on weight....Abbey was spayed at 2 1/2 years old, after that she eventually went up to 7 lbs. Archie just likes to eat, and he's closer to 11 lbs now. Surprisingly, Abbey does not look over weight, she's a busy girl and is in good shape. 

Both Archie and I need to go on a diet....tomorrow. :innocent:

Ut oh, Ava's chest just went from 10 to almost 11"!!!! She loves to eat too!!:w00t: (she was spayed last fall - at 2 years old)


----------



## JChess

Dog's Name: Zeus
Still growing or full grown: Full grown
Clothes Size: Small/ Medium
Neck: 8.5"
Length: 11-12"
Chest: 14"
Weight: 6.2-6.8 lb (so inconsistent)


----------



## Snowbody

Thought I'd bump this up again. We have many new members so thought they might want to give their dog's (thankfully not their own:smheat measurements. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder's Mom

Great idea! I just went to measure Ryder and he looked at me like I was insane. :HistericalSmiley:

*Dog's Name*: Ryder
*Still growing or full grown*: Full grown
*Clothes Size*: X-small or small
*Neck*: 8.5 inches
*Length*: 11-12 inches
*Chest*: 13 inches
*Weight*: 5.2lbs


----------



## Jas-malt

Dog's name: Mia
Still growing or full grown: still growing (18 weeks old)
Clothes size: XS
Neck: 6 inches
Length: 8 inches 
Height: 6 inches
Chest: 9 inches
Weight: 2lbs 4oz


----------



## Amandasc88

*Dogs name:* Albi:wub:
*Still growing or full grown: *Still growing
*Clothes size: *xs
*Neck: *7in
*Chest: *11in
*Lenth: *11
*Weight: *4.8lbs


----------



## Furbabies mom

Laurel
Full grown
Clothes size small
Neck 8 1/2
Length11
Chest 11 1/2 
Weight 6 pounds


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*Dog's Name:* Rocky
*Still growing or full grown:* Full grown
*Clothes Size:* xs/sometimes small
*Neck:* 8.5"
*Length:* 10
*Chest*: 12
*Weight:* 5lbs.4oz.


----------



## Chri77pher88

I actually have two little outfits that don't fit Bernie and I'd love to find a malt to send them too! This is an awesome thread! 

I need someone who always wears XS and is about 3lbs.


----------



## silverhaven

Ohhh never did do this.

*Dog's Name*: Lola
*Still growing or full grown*: Full grown
*Clothes Size*: Medium
*Neck*: 9.5
*Length*: 10
*Chest*: 15
*Weight*: 8lbs


*Dog's Name*: Penny
*Still growing or full grown*: 9 months, seems to be stopped at the moment. 
*Clothes Size*: XS
*Neck*: 6
*Length*: 7.5
*Chest*: 9.5
*Weight*: 2lbs 13 oz.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

*Rocky's updated measurments:*

Neck: 9 in.

Length: 12 1/2 inches

Weight: 5 lbs. 2 oz.

Chest: 12 inches

Size is XS unless it looks like it runs small, then it's SMALL.


----------



## *Missy*

Paislee
S or XS
Neck- 7.5
Chest-12.5
Length-10
Weight- around 5.5
She has not grown since I got her but she is only about 14 months so she still may fill out a bit

Rustee (he needs a diet)
Neck-11.5
Chest-18 
Length 14
Weight-13.5
TOO FULL grown haha


----------



## Snowbody

Bump!


----------



## pipthemaltese

*Good idea!*

I haven't got a tape measure to hand but my fully grown prince fits the brand 'Puppia' size small perfectly. He is 3.7kg (8 pounds). I think by Ameican standards that he is HUGE, but British sizing seems to be more forgiving! Hope this helps!


----------



## Snowbody

Bump ...for those new members


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I never saw this....

*Dog's Name*: Zoe
*Still growing or full grown*: Full grown
*Clothes Size*: Small (sometimes x-small)
*Neck*: 9
*Length*: 10
*Chest*: 12
*Weight*: 5 lbs


----------



## silverhaven

silverhaven said:


> Ohhh never did do this.
> 
> *Dog's Name*: Lola
> *Still growing or full grown*: Fully grown
> *Clothes Size*: Medium
> *Neck*: 9.5
> *Length*: 10
> *Chest*: 15
> *Weight*: 8lbs
> 
> Guess I will update now Penny fully grown
> 
> *Dog's Name*: Penny
> *Still growing or full grown*: Fully grown
> *Clothes Size*: XS
> *Neck*: 7.5
> *Length*: 8"
> *Chest*: 10.5
> *Weight*: 3lbs


----------



## hoaloha

Dog's Name: Obi
Still growing or full grown: Full grown
Clothes Size: Small (sometimes XS)
Neck: 7.5" to 8"
Length: 10"
Height: 10"
Chest: 12"
Weight: 5.5 pounds


----------



## Grace'sMom

*Dog's Name*: Grace
*Still growing or full grown*: Possibly full grown
*Clothes Size*: Small
*Neck*: 8 in
*Length*: 14 in
*Chest*: 13 in
*Weight*: 6 pounds

*Dog's Name*: Gus
*Still growing or full grown*: Full Grown... sometimes grows sideways :innocent:
*Clothes Size*: Large
*Neck*: 13 in
*Length*: 20 in
*Chest*: 18.5/19 in
*Weight*: 19 pounds


----------



## hoaloha

I just realized that my measurement of Obi's chest was 1/2inch off! Here is the correction:

Dog's Name: Obi
Still growing or full grown: Full grown
Clothes Size: Small (sometimes XS)
Neck: 7.5" to 8"
Length: 10"
Height: 10"
Chest: 12.5"
Weight: 5.5 pounds


----------



## ckanen2n

Dog's Name: Giovanni
Still growing or full grown: Fully Grown - (I think)
Clothes Size: Small
Neck: 9"
Length: 9 1/2 - 10 "
Chest: 13"
Weight: 4.7 lbs


----------



## italianna82

*Dog's Name:* Gucci
*Still growing or full grown:* Still Growing (18 Weeks)
*Clothes Size:* XS and Small
*Neck:* 7.5"
*Length:* 9'
*Chest*: 11.5"
*Weight:* 4.2lbs


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup

Dog's Name: Sophie

Still growing or full grown: Still Growing (4 months)

Clothes Size: XXS and XS

Neck: 6.5

Length: 8.5

Chest: 9.5

Weight: 2.4lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy

*Dog's Name:* Leila
*Still growing or full grown:* Still growing (5 mos)
*Clothes Size:* S or M (I like a little loose)
*Neck:* 8"
*Length:* 10"
*Chest:* 12 1/4 - 12 1/2" 
*Weight:* 6.4 lbs.

She was so wiggly and I kept getting different measurements, so I went with the largest I got with each one.


----------



## Cyndilou

Ace six months old and won't be still for me to measure. He weighs six lbs even


----------



## mdbflorida

this is very helpful for a newbie. I bought Boo his first little outfit. Daddy's little all star base ball shirt. And of course I bought the wrong size because I had no idea what I was doing. So now I need to exchange it. Now seeing everyone's size charts it gives me a clue on how to measure him and base it against all of yours! Thank you!


----------



## iLoveMisty

Hi everyone I am a newbie lol. It was interesting seeing everyone's sizes and measurements! Makes me wanna wake up my pup to measure her lol all I know is that I got my baby a dress size Small and fits her big>.< She's is 3months and weighs 2.5 lbs, is that a good weight at that age?


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese

Name: Paisley
Full Grown
Small
Neck: 9 inches
Length: 13 inches 
Chest: 14.5
Weight: 6.2 lbs


----------



## TobyC's Mom

This is cool and a fantastic idea!

*Name: * Toby
*Still Growing or Full Grown:* Not sure he is 8 mos old (when do they stop growing)
*Clothes Size:* Small (everything we bought been small)
*Neck:*9 inches
*Length:* 21 inches
*Chest:* 15 inches
*Weight:* 9 lbs


----------



## kd1212

Assuming for boys? I bought an xs sweater and a coat or my puppy who's 2 pounds, expected to be about 3-4 tops and it's too big right now. Maybe what you will fit better? Unfortunately, I won't be able to return what I bought--already took off the tags and washed--before I brought him home! 

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## Ladysmom

kd1212 said:


> Assuming for boys? I bought an xs sweater and a coat or my puppy who's 2 pounds, expected to be about 3-4 tops and it's too big right now. Maybe what you will fit better? Unfortunately, I won't be able to return what I bought--already took off the tags and washed--before I brought him home!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kim


Whoever told you that a puppy who is already two pounds at nine weeks will only be 3-4 lbs. full grown was not telling you the truth. The general rule is to triple the weight at 8 weeks and add a pound which would put him in the 7 pound range full grown.

A neighbor got a Maltese puppy last Spring who weighed 3 lbs. at 12 weeks. Her breeder aka "greeder" assured her that her puppy would not get over 5 lbs. She won't be a year old until February and is already 8 lbs. She will probably gain another pound before she's finished IMO, maybe more if she fills out after her first birthday as many Maltese do.

I would not buy much for him now or he will outgrow it quickly.


----------



## kd1212

I was going off an average between his mother and father--mother 6 pounds and father 3.5.


----------



## edelweiss

kd1212 said:


> I was going off an average between his mother and father--mother 6 pounds and father 3.5.


You can't go by average size of dam & sire---the whole pedigree comes into play here!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom

I love this thread! Mine is still a puppy of course but I will more than likely have clothes and harnesses that she will outgrow! (I may or may not of gone a bit over board in purchasing things for her) :blush: :innocent:


----------

